# 300l



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello!
This is my first picture on this forum, I hope you like it.

Aquarium 120x50x50, lightning 3x40w t8 and 2x24w t5
co2 pressurized 5l bottle, 2 bubbles per second
Fertilizers: JBL ferropol, easy carbo, KH2PO4, KNO3, K2SO4
Supstrate: JBL florapol, aquaclay ground, quartz sand


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I love your pruning technique! The picture is a little dark, so it's hard to see too many fine details, but I really love the contrasting shapes and colors. The highlights of red peeking out of the right corner really set this off.

How long has this tank been set up?


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

it's 18 months old


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Looks great i love how this tank looks.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very very nice


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome work.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

A very lovely tank!!


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

realy nice tank!


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice tank, what is that plant on the left corner?


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

cyperus helferi


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Nicely done ! 
Can you give us more info about this tank ? 
Just like plants,fishes,maintenance.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Very beautiful!!! 
You have very dark and colours and that's awsome I think. My Heteranthera is allways getting light and almost yellow =) I like your tank and you then do well with your micro ferts. which I have problem around dosing together with KH2PO4...
Well your tank is very nice!


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you for your comments!
The plants are cyperus helferi, cryptocoryne parva, microsorum pteropus, microsorum pt windelow, eleocharis acicularis, blyxa japonica, pogostemon helferi, hemianthus micranthemoides, limnophila aromatica and heteranthera zosterifolia. 
Fishes: paracheirodon axelrodi and innesi, trigonostigma espei, ottocinclus, c. siamensis and red cherry shrimps.
I change 30% of water every week. I keep NO3 at 25ppm, PO4 at 2ppm and dose a lot of Fe.
pH 6.8 and KH 9


----------

